# Pt hughes SA



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hi all,

i know its late notice but i put it out there anyway. I am going down to Pt hughes on the yorke peninsula to have a fish on saturday afternoon, through to sunday arvo. I dont know how im gonna do, not having an anchor, sounder or any other gadgets, but im gonna drift around for a while any way. Company would be cool, but if not good luck elsewhere

Rob


----------

